# Problems With AMP turning off



## pat1317 (Sep 1, 2009)

The AMP for my sub turns off when I play my IPod threw the aux input on my stereo ( SONY CDX-GT710). Just got done hooking up system in my new, used car (2005 Dodge Neon). 
There are two possibilities that I can think of, 
1) we connected remote wire for AMP to the wrong wire on radio
2) for some reason the radio unit is turning off AMP when aux input is active

Can anyone think of what I may have done wrong when hooking up AMP that would have caused this problem? Is there a connection that I could have hooked up AMP remote wire to that would only have power when radio is in use, that would not be powered when aux input is used? Any advice would be helpful.

Thanks,
Patrick


----------



## pat1317 (Sep 1, 2009)

*Problem Solved*

After downloading the installation sheet from Sony I discovered that there is a power feed in the wiring harness for a electric retractable antenna. I pulled out my radio and sure enough the AMP remote wire was wired to the electric antenna wire instead of the AMP remote wire, so the AMP would turn on when the tuner was on, but not for anything else.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

should be a blue wire for the "P. CONT."


----------

